# OO2 Coyote Reduction



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

As some of you know I have been trying to reduce the coyote population where I hunt for the past couple of years. I have had no success. Up till now....We got out first major snow a few days ago and I went out the day after to find new deer patterns and couldn't help but find myself following coyote track after coyote track. I followed one to a field edge on our property that went back to some woods and then a creek. I could tell it was a pair of coyotes that were running this trail quite often. So, I set up a snare on both of their trails were it necked down the most naturally then funneled in the rest. Mind you I am a very novice trapper. It took a few days but I finally caught the pair of coyotes that was running that path! Looking forward to the next fresh snow to set up another couple of snares. I caught them maybe 10ft apart.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Here are some pictures


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job AA2 , but be careful .. its easy to get addicted to this snaring business .


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I also am curious if any one has any methods for skinning and tanning that they can recommend a rookie. Thank you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Depends on what ya want to do with the pelt. If ya want to just hang a fur on the wall or throw it on the back of a chair--- case or flat skin it and use some Hunters Orange. If ya want a better tan--- Lutan 100 is a good product that's not too tuff on a rookie.lol.

I have some wall hang'in hides that are about 25 years old. Just dried them on a stretcher and tacked'em up.

awprint:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Catcapper, all I'm wanting to do is hang it on the wall so I will have to do that. I have some deer hunters tanning stuff that comes in the orange bottle that I planned on using.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., some dark colors in them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job snaring those killers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That dark one really looks nice. I think the orange bottle you have is the Hunters Orange catcapper talked about.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Good job getting both at the same time!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nicely done

I have always done things the old fashion way.

1) scrape the hides after skinning. You have to get all the muscle and fat off the skin, TURN THE EARS IE: pull the cartilage out of the them Be careful of the tail area also. When in doubt spit it more if you suspect meat or fat in it needs removed. So many guys miss this and the tail starts slipping hair real fast. You can always sew it up later and as fluffy at it is no one will know it.

2) I also salt my hides down prior to drying to prevent hair slipping. I want all the bacteria around the hair follicles dead. Simply get some table salt and rub it in hard, especially around the nose ears knees or where there are wrinkles. Salt again in 24 hours when in doubt. If you do a taxidermy skin make sure you get plenty of salt in the toes. Salt will easily be washed out later if you want to tan the hides.

3) Stretch skin side out until the head start getting tough. Then carefully turn and finish drying fur side out. When dry you will know as the skin is stiff and crackly.

Being these are your first hides and look pretty nice, perhaps you should call a taxidermist and have them make a couple of rugs. Use the next coyotes to learn to skin, salt the hides, and then tan.

Here is a good manual on how to handle hides........http://www.nafa.ca/wp-content/uploads/NAFA_PeltHandlingManual_2012-02.pdf


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your right Don--- the stuff in the orange bottle is called--- Deer Hunters & Trappers Hide Tanning Formula.

Its pretty simple to use--- just follow the directions that come with it or I'll PM them to ya if you don't have them.

Hunters orange is just a fun tanning agent that's made for newbies--- ya don't have to worry about split'in lips, or turn'in ears--- cut the ear butts short and get to work'in the hides.

Since your a novice trapper--- now you can be a novice taxi---just have a good time--- you'll learn as you go OO2.

Krowtann is a fairly simple product that's out on the market for work'in hides too. Check it out, you may like it better.

awprint:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks fellas for getting back to me. I tried skinning them today. I contacted my taxidermist that I sent my buck to this season to see if he had time to show me the ropes. I offered to pay him for his time but seemed like he wasn't interested so I proceeded to try it myself. The first one took a long time. I had much difficulty with it. I have tail stripper but still pulled the tail off both of them. I'm pretty pissed about that. Can I see it back on once I get the bone out? I have skinned deer before with help but I haven't had to pay attention to ears and eyes and mouth before since the head isn't typically there for the deer. The eyes came out exceptionally well on both. The eye holes came out better on the second on than on the first but the mouth is rough on both. Now that I have done it myself I am wishing I would have gotten them done professionally since they were my first ones and first double. Oh well, I will keep working them and hopefully will have a nice finished product. I'm a fit young man and I am whipped after pulling them all afternoon. Next time I will have a better knife (s) and a pair of pliers to pull instead on using my hands to grip it. Lessons learned.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Lots of work for sure but they will be nice when you are done . Sorry for referring to you as AA2 in my first post , meant OO2.lol


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

No worries!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Once you get them all done up and hanging on the wall NO ONE will notice the things you think you goofed on except a pro. Don't point it out and you'll be the only one who sees it. Be proud of yurself for taking it on and learning. Soon you'll be a pro at it.

go to youtube and search coyote skinning below is a novel idea


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Keep trap'in them and skin'in--- learn and have a good time on your way to be'in a pro.lol.

A tip on tails OO2--- when your us'in your tail pullers, pull the tail bone "out" of the tail--- don't try to pull the tail fur off the bone.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

When stripping the tail also cut down 6-8 inches before you start to pull, it will help. And first couple of time cut it as far down as you can easily, once you get the hang of it you wont have to cut down so far


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Men...I believe we have skinner and like Cat said a taxidermist in the making!

It will get better.....pretty soon youll skin em in 15 minutes. Just remember that along with badgers, yotes are one of the hardest to learn on.

Larry


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the tips gentlemen. I am going over to flesh them out now. I'm going to bring the tails home to try to out them in a vice and use the tail stripper. Will keep you all updated!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Caught another female a couple days ago. She was alive when I got there but not for long.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking coyote keep after them


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's in good shape, Congrats..


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nicely done. I see Ohio snow is gone also.

Good luck tonight against Clemson, go Big Ten


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you! We will need it the way we are playing!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

So how did your tail pull'in go this time around?.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that's a nice coyote .


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Not well. I will say that skinning while they are warm is much much easier. Apparently I still am not cutting far enough down on tail.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Guess your gonna just have to keep on catch'in coyotes till you get it down.lol.

When you cut down the tail--- are you skin'in all the fur off the tailbone down to the end of your cut before you pull it?.

awprint:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I'm just making a slice down as far as I can and then pulling the tail out.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Wish I had a yote......Id show you how I do it with my homemade shooting sticks.

BTW,,,I watch the whole game last night...all I can is this I always wondered what would happen if an NFL team played a college team. Soory for the loss, but Clemsen executed as good as any NFL team and their players looked just as big and strong.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Well gentleman time slipped away from me and I haven't gotten a chance to update this thread for quite some time. However, since I last updated you all I caught 5 more yotes while I was on Spring break for a week from college earlier this year. I had an absolute blast doing it and can't wait till winter this coming year to start again.

It is remarkable the amount of fawns I am seeing now that there are 7 less coyotes running around. Makes me feel real good!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats. Every little bit helps.


----------

